
Running Kubernetes Example on CoreOS, Part 1 - kikicarbonell
https://coreos.com/blog/running-kubernetes-example-on-CoreOS-part-1/
======
kikicarbonell
wrong dir /opt/kubernetes/bin The right dir it's: /opt/bin like show official
references: [https://github.com/kelseyhightower/kubernetes-
coreos#quick-s...](https://github.com/kelseyhightower/kubernetes-coreos#quick-
start)

